# برنامج Aspen Plus جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
برنامج Aspen Plus 
للمحاكة العمليات الصناعية والمنافس الاول لي HYSYS
وهذه بعض الروابط للاطلاع على بعض المعلومات عن البرنامج
http://www.engin.umich.edu/~CRE/help...spen/index.htm
http://www.aspentech.com/
http://www.aspentech.com/products/aspen-plus.cfm

لتحميل Aspen Plus
والوصلات شغلات 100% والبرنامج كذلك
Part 1 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D3F1DVYL 
Part 2 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2Z61EOMP
Part 3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5ZF1LEMY
Part 4 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VK7OIPC9
Part 5 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V8W0RQXN

طريقة عمل setup لبرنامج ال Aspen​
1. يجب فك الاجزاء الخمسة في ملف واحد
2. بعد فك الاجزاء ستجدو icon SETUP قومو بالضغط علية
3. ستظهر صفحة جديدة اضغط على Aspen Engineering Suite 
4. Next
5. All Products then Yes then Standard then Next
6.سوف تظهر صفحة لاختيار انواع برامج ال ASPEN التي تودون تنزيلها وهي على ما اعتقد 10. هذا البرنامج معمول له crack فقط ل Aspen Plus 10.2 لذا اختارو فقط Aspen Plus 10.2 
7. Next >Next >Next ثلاث مرات
8. سوف يبدا البرنامج بال installing 
9. سوف تجدون الكومبيوتر سيالكم اذا تودون اعادو التشغيل ويجب الضغط على OK
10. سوف سالكم البرنامج عن Aspen Licening Scheme.....Products لذا اضغط Cancel
11. اذهب الى الملف الذي عملت فية extraction للاجزاء التي قمت بتزويدها لكم وافتحو ملف ال crack ثم اقرأو Readme
12. هنالك بعض التعليمات باعادة copy البرامج التي في ملف الcrack وعمل past لها في الامكنة التي تقراونها في ملف readme
13. الان ال Aspen جاهز للعمل.
Go to Start > Aspen Tech > Aspen Engineering Suite > Aspen Plus 10.2 > Aspen Plus user interface
14. Aspen Plus startup
15. choose template> OK> OK > OK 

الموضوع منقول​
أرجو الرد ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

سأضع لكم قريبا لنك لتحميل التعليم للبرنامج .......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

البرنامج يعمل على الويندوز وانا مجربه شخصيا وشغال عندي ولكن وبعد التحميل وبعد فك الضغط ينتج عندك خمس ملفات قم بالدخول لكل ملف ونسخ مابداخله وتجميعهم في ملف واحد وبعد ذلك قم بعملية التنصيب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

هذا لنك تحميل التعليم للبرنامج أرجو أن يساعدكم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118992


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

............................................


----------



## احمد جواد علي (10 فبراير 2009)

البرنامجين تملكهما شركة اسبن فكيف يكون منافس.. ولو كان اسبن بلاس منافس لبرنامج هايسز لما اشترت شركة اسبن برنامج الهايسز من شركته القديمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور على الملاحظة الجميلة ونورتنا بمرورك .....


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيك اخى ونفعنا بمشاركتك دائما


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على المروووووور وهلا فيك .......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 فبراير 2009)

*مشكوووووووور على المروووووور وهلا فيك .......*​


----------



## kema (13 فبراير 2009)

*بارك اللة فيك اخى ونفعنا بمشاركتك دائما*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 فبراير 2009)

أهلا وسهلا فيك في أي وقت ......


----------



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على البرنامج المميز


----------



## كوكبي (18 يوليو 2009)

لاأدري كيف أشكرك أخي العزيز
هذه أول مشاركه لي أعطرها بالشكر الجزيل لمهندس المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور أخوتي الأعزاء ومنورين الموقع والقسم بوجودكم وبمشاركاتكم المعطرة بأريج الورد والرياحين ودمتم بخير وبركة ...


----------



## temotemo (25 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة برنامج رائع جدا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور ......


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود وجارى التحميل​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## hkaim (27 فبراير 2010)

je veux hysys
merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## لورآك لاحبك (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الشاطر الأول (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الهلا فيكم وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وكل الشكر ليك
وامدك الله بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .......


----------



## زعيم ليبيا (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلموووو يستر الله انشاء الله يشتغل بس وااااااااااااااااك من الهايسز


----------



## jassim78 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jassim78 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------

